# All the Different Types of Fey



## Echohawk (Jan 4, 2008)

Actaeon (Mystara Monstrous Compendium Appendix)
Adaro (Dragon #29)
Agta (Imagine #25)
Ashira (Monstrous Compendium Al-Qadim Appendix (MC13))
Asrai (Planes of Chaos)
Atomie (Monstrous Manual)
Averx (Dragon #172)
Bajang (Oriental Adventures)
Banshrae (Monster Manual V)
Baobhan Sith (Ravenloft Monstrous Compendium Appendix III: Creatures of Darkness)
Batibat (Imagine #25)
Bile Wrapped in Beauty (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Bisan (Oriental Adventures)
Bog Imp (Heroes of Horror)
Bogeyman (Dragon #101)
Boggart (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Boggart (Alternate) (Dragon #54)
Boggart (Alternate II) (Dragon #239)
Booka (Monstrous Compendium Greyhawk Appendix)
Boowray (Ravenloft Monstrous Compendium Appendix III: Creatures of Darkness)
Bramble (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Three)
Brownie (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Brownie, House (Dragon #331)
Buckawn (Monstrous Compendium Greyhawk Appendix)
Caliento (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Cat, Cheshire (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Cat, Crystalline  (Dragon #304)
Chac (Maztica Campaign Set)
Chaneque (Dragon #317)
Changeling, Faerie (Blood Spawn)
Chevall (Mystara Monstrous Compendium Appendix)
Chrysalis Spinner (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Cinciut (Red Caps) (Polyhedron #147)
Clurichaun (Dragon #239)
Coltpixy (Mystara Monstrous Compendium Appendix)
Crossroads Guardian (Magic of Faerûn)
Deepling (Dragon #281)
Dobie (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Two)
Dogai (Dragon #29)
Domovoi (Frostburn)
Drake, Mystaran, Colddrake (Mystara Monstrous Compendium Appendix)
Drake, Mystaran, Elemental (Mystara Monstrous Compendium Appendix)
Drake, Mystaran, Mandrake (Mystara Monstrous Compendium Appendix)
Drake, Mystaran, Wooddrake (Mystara Monstrous Compendium Appendix)
Dreamfane (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Dryad (Monster Manual v.3.5)
Dryad, Black Woods (D&D Miniatures: Desert of Desolation)
Dryad, Hamadryad (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Three)
Ekrat (Dragon #94)
Elf, Arak (Shadow Rift)
Fachan (Celts Campaign Sourcebook (HR3))
Faedorne (Creature Catalog (DMR2))
Faerie (Dungeons & Dragons Rules Cyclopedia)
Faerie Fiddler (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Three)
Faerie Phiz (Dragon #191)
Faerie, Seelie (Blood Spawn)
Faerie, Unseelie, Living Evil (Blood Spawn)
Fairy (Supplement IV: Gods, Demigods, Heroes)
Faun (Deities and Demigods)
Faux Faerie (Monstrous Compendium Fiend Folio Appendix (MC14))
Fenette (Shaman)
Feystag (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume One)
Feytouched (Fiend Folio)
Flitterling (Creature Catalog (DMR2))
Force of Nature (Dragon #304)
Forestfolk (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Forlarren (1ed Fiend Folio)
Fossergrim (Fiend Folio)
Frost (Monstrous Compendium Forgotten Realms Appendix (MC11))
Frostwind Virago (Monster Manual V)
Gahonga (Legends & Lore)
Gan-Da-Yah (Dragon #61)
Garden Imp (Mystara Monstrous Compendium Appendix)
Glaistig (Monster Manual III)
Glitterhaunt (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Gloura (Underdark)
Gorse (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Three)
Gray Jester (Heroes of Horror)
Green Crusader (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Gremlin (Dragon #79)
Grig (Monster Manual v.3.5)
Halfling, Shadow World (Blood Spawn)
Hoarfroster (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Hoary Hunter (Epic Level Handbook)
Huldrefolk (Bestiary of Krynn, Revised)
Hybsil (Monsters of Faerûn)
Jack Frost (Ravenloft Monstrous Compendium Appendix III: Creatures of Darkness)
Jaebrin (Monster Manual V)
Jermlaine (Monster Manual II)
Joystealer (Monster Manual IV)
Kelpie (Fiend Folio)
Killmoulis (Monstrous Manual)
Kormus (Knowledge Arcana: Issue 5)
Korred (Monstrous Manual)
Kruel (Dragon #187)
Leanan Sidhe (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Leprechaun, Wicked (Dragon #239)
Leshay (Epic Level Handbook)
Leshii (Dragon #290)
Leshy (Dragon #119)
Leshy (Alternate) (Dragon #239)
Lunar Ravager (Monster Manual IV)
Lutum (Monster of the Void)
Malgoren (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Mara (Monstrous Compendium Forgotten Realms Appendix (MC11))
Moan Bird (Sons of Azca (HWR1))
Murderjack (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Mythu'nn Folk (Savage Coast Monstrous Compendium Appendix)
Nat, Einsaung (Oriental Adventures)
Nat, Hkum Yeng (Oriental Adventures)
Nat, Lu (Oriental Adventures)
Nature Spirit (Oriental Adventures)
Nereid (Stormwrack)
Nightshade (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume One)
Nixie (Monster Manual v.3.5)
Nuchlavis (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Nymph (Monster Manual v.3.5)
Nymph, Grain (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Four)
Nymph, Lost (Magic of Incarnum)
Nymph, Unseelie (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Nymph (Water) (Supplement II: Blackmoor)
Ocean Strider (Monster Manual II)
Oh-Do-Was (Dragon #61)
Oread (Fiend Folio)
Pahari (Monstrous Compendium Al-Qadim Appendix (MC13))
Parparit ( תירפרפ ) (Lunar Women (HCM1))
Pech (Dungeon #151)
Petal (Monster Manual III)
Phouka (Celts Campaign Sourcebook (HR3))
Pixie (Monster Manual v.3.5)
Plainsjan (Realmspace (SJR2))
Pooka (Tall Tales of the Wee Folk (PC1))
Quickling (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Two)
Ragewalker (Monster Manual III)
Raknakle (Dragon #274)
Randara (Mystara Monstrous Compendium Appendix)
Redcap (Monster Manual III)
Redcap (Alternate) (Dragon #158)
Rimefire Eidolon (Frostburn)
Rime Sprite (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Ruin Chanter (Monster Manual V)
Rusalka (Frostburn)
Sakina (Monstrous Compendium Al-Qadim Appendix (MC13))
Satyr (Monster Manual v.3.5)
Seelie Court Fey (Dragon Compendium, Volume 1)
Shadar-Kai (Fiend Folio)
Shadovig (Dragon #299)
Shaedling (Monster Manual V)
Shargugh (Mystara Monstrous Compendium Appendix)
Shatjan (Horde Barbarian Campaign Setting)
Shike (Dungeon #73)
Shimmerling, Swarm (Monster Manual III)
Siabrie (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Sidhe (Tall Tales of the Wee Folk (PC1))
Silkie (Dragon #41)
Silver Warrior (Creature Catalog (DMR2))
Sirine (Monster Manual II)
Sleeping Blossom Sprite (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Snake, Gloomwing (Monstrous Compendium Forgotten Realms Appendix (MC11))
Spark (Dragon #304)
Spirit Animal (Frostburn)
Spirit of the Land (Monster Manual II)
Splanxty (Eye of the Serpent (UK5))
Splinterwaif (Monster Manual III)
Spriggan (Fiend Folio)
Springheel (Dragon #355)
Sprite (Monstrous Manual)
Sprite, Seelie Faerie (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Two)
Sprite, Unseelie Faerie (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Two)
Squeaker (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume One)
Stone Maiden (Monstrous Compendium Al-Qadim Appendix (MC13))
Storm Rider (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Stwinger (Monstrous Compendium Fiend Folio Appendix (MC14))
Tatalla (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume One)
Telthor (Unapproachable East)
Tepictoton (Sons of Azca (HWR1))
Thorn (Monster Manual III)
Thunder Children (Monstrous Compendium Fiend Folio Appendix (MC14))
Tikbalang (Imagine #25)
Uldra (Frostburn)
Unseelie Fey (Dragon Compendium, Volume 1)
Urisk (Lubin) (Dragon #94)
Usunag (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Verdant Prince (Monster Manual IV)
Vila (Dragon #290)
Vodyanoi (Frostburn)
Wendigo (Fiend Folio)
Wild Hunt, Master of the Hunt (Monster Manual V)
Wild Hunter (Expedition to the Demonweb Pits)
Wild Watcher (Dungeon #132)
Winterling (Dragon #324)
Wood Imp (Mystara Monstrous Compendium Appendix)
Wychglow (Creature Catalog (DMR2))
Wychlamp (Creature Catalog (DMR2))
Yuki-On-Na (Frostburn)
Zeitgeist (Cityscape)


----------



## Shade (Jan 4, 2008)

You've been productive!    

Added to Monster Indices.


----------



## Echohawk (Jan 4, 2008)

Heh heh, thanks. We do seem to be running out of types to index though. And I'm really not sure how useful a list of all 800-odd Magical Beasts would be to anyone .


----------



## Shade (Jan 4, 2008)

Probably not.  I find themed groupings very useful, however.  I've started lists on "Illithid and their kin", for example, and things like that.


----------



## freyar (Jan 4, 2008)

How about subtypes?  Might be handy to find a "fire" creature or the like.


----------



## Echohawk (Jan 4, 2008)

Eeep. There appear to be more creatures with the "Fire" subtype than there are Fey...


----------



## freyar (Jan 4, 2008)

How about extraplanar?  

Seriously, though, do you have this largely automated in your spreadsheet?


----------



## Echohawk (Jan 4, 2008)

I count 1028 different Extraplanar creatures! Ouch.

My working version of the spreadsheet has a couple of extra columns that aren't on the published version, the most useful of which is the "authoritative version?" column, which lets me filter out duplicate versions of the same creature and very quickly count total numbers of unique creatures. (There is also a column to filter out non-WotC intellectual property, but that's a more recent addition.)

But even with the published version, it is very easy to list all the extraplanar creatures -- just set a custom filter on the "Subtype" column to "contains Extraplanar" (for example) and it will list only those.


----------



## Garnfellow (Oct 15, 2008)

Are there any corporeal fey in 3.5 that do not have Damage Reduction? I haven't seen the MMV, but all the other ones I've seen have DR, almost always bypassed by cold iron.


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm afraid I don't know. Unfortunately I don't keep track of DR in my index, so figuring that out would mean manually checking all of the corporeal fey .


----------



## Shade (Oct 15, 2008)

I know of at least one...the jaebrin in MMV.


----------



## Garnfellow (Oct 15, 2008)

Shade said:


> I know of at least one...the jaebrin in MMV.



Thanks, guys -- this is interesting. I've looked at MM I-IV plus the FF and couldn't find an exception.

Where am I going with this? I'm working on a 3.5e conversion of another WD monster: the svart. 

The svart was ripped straight from the fantasy novel The _Weirdstone of Brisingamen_; it was renamed the xvart for inclusion in the 1e _Fiend Folio_, doubtless for legal reasons. Other than the name, they are essentially the same monster.

I've always wanted to like the poor xvart, and have used them in the past. But as written they are just too danged much like all the other little humanoids. So I decided to try a re-envisioning rather than a conversion. I went back to the original WD writeup and from there back to the _Weirdstone_ itself.

This led me to try converting the svart as a fey, rather than a humanoid. This one little change opens up a lot of new mechanical and flavor distinction for the svart. But damage reduction doesn't quite fit either with its game history or its depiction in the _Weirdstone_.


----------



## Shade (Oct 15, 2008)

I think you're safe to leave off the DR for the svart.  It seems to be more of an implied ability than a guideline.


----------



## Garnfellow (Oct 18, 2008)

As always, thanks for the suggestions. I ended up going with DR 1/cold iron, to keep the svart distinctive from kobolds and goblins but not too much so. And besides, I don't think I've seen many monsters with DR 1/anything. Why should barbarians have all the fun?


----------



## freyar (Oct 19, 2008)

Garnfellow said:


> As always, thanks for the suggestions. I ended up going with DR 1/cold iron, to keep the svart distinctive from kobolds and goblins but not too much so. And besides, I don't think I've seen many monsters with DR 1/anything. Why should barbarians have all the fun?



True enough!  I think a manes from FC1 might have DR 1, but I'd have to check...


----------

